# cups for nymphs



## sschind (Apr 16, 2015)

I have 4 oz condiment cups with lids and I have 32oz deli cups with lids but I just got a bunch of C. pictipinnes that would probably benefit from something in between soon. I picked up some 9oz plastic cups from Walmart but I had to cut the edges of my lids to get them to fit.

Does anyone know of any clear cups in the 9-12oz size with lids that fit. The only ones with lids I can seem to find are either too small or too large. and the ones of the right size are more like party cups and they have no lids or if they have lids they are either solid or very difficult to see through.

Also, where do you guys get your clear 4oz condiment cups. Mine are opaque but not really enough to allow me to see the nymphs.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Apr 16, 2015)

i found this for the 4oz cup and lids http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Stix-PSC4-100-Souffl-Cup-Plastic-4-Oz-with-Lids-Pack-of-100-/151649443361?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&amp;hash=item234f02de21


----------



## Bloodtkr (Apr 16, 2015)

Go to Neherp. Inew england herpetoculture. They have all different sizes with fabric vented lids. I use 16 oz deli cups for my nymphs

New England Herpetoculture


----------



## Jay (Apr 17, 2015)

Hmm. You might also want to try TSK Supply.

http://www.tsksupply.com/categories/Cups-%26-Containers/


----------



## sschind (Apr 17, 2015)

PMP- I never thought of ebay- those look like they are pretty clear.

Blood- I was hoping to find something a little taller and a bit thinner than the 16oz cups but I may have to go that route. I do need some 16oz cups for my vinegaroons though.

Jay- Thanks for that link. I'll have to compare them to superior shipping. I like that I can get the 9" 196oz delis. Superior doesn't carry them. I need FF lids so I'll check them out.

Like I said in my OP I found some perfect sized 9 oz cups but I can't find lids for them. I am going to use the 4oz solo lids but I have to put a small cut in it to get it to stretch around the lip. I found that after opening it a few times it snaps back on pretty easily. Thanks for the tips everyone.


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 18, 2015)

I get most my stuff from joshs frogs


----------



## CosbyArt (Apr 25, 2015)

Also a cheap solution is using two cups like these instructions - I do it myself for my nymphs through sub-adult with great results. Also I have no problems getting mantid feet stuck under a lid now either.


----------



## Dakota1234 (Apr 27, 2015)

I what friends that worked at Dunkin doughnuts so i used a bunch of ice coffee cups and cup the top out and replaced it with screen


----------

